# Hearing loss for dog



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a 5 year old Brit and back toward the first of spring (March) she got that black gunk in her ears (ear mites I believe) I got the ear drops and it cleared up. Since then it had seemed that her hearing had gotten worse and worse, until now it doesn’t seem like she can hear at all (almost as bad as my kids) anyway, when she is asleep or laying down, I will yell her name and she never wakes up or comes, when I walk over and touch her, it scares the crap out of her. thought I would see if you guys have experience with that. I haven’t taken her into a vet yet, since her ears are all cleared up and I’m not sure what they could do, besides say “yep, she’s deaf”

Any thoughts or experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I've experienced deafness in older dogs but never that young. I've seen lots of ear infections over the years but not one that caused deafness. That's too bad in a dog that young.


----------

